# Sleep and Muscle Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In this post, I’d like to talk to you about how to retain lean body mass (or even gain some) while dieting, by avoiding common mistakes that lead to muscle loss. One of those mistakes is lack of sleep. I’m not sure about you, but in the last few years I’ve been hearing a lot [...]

*Read More...*


----------

